# Con mi marido y mi



## darren

*¿*Cuál es correcto?

Viven con mi marido y (mí)o (yo)?


----------



## User With No Name

Wait for native speakers, but I think they're going to tell you "con mi marido y conmigo."


----------



## Mister Draken

darren said:


> Cual es correcto?
> 
> Viven con mi marido y (mí)o (yo)?



Un poco más de contexto sería útil.

La frase correcta es _Viven con mi marido y conmigo._

conmigo | Diccionario de la lengua española

Del lat. _cum_ 'con' y _mecum_ 'conmigo'.


Forma amalgamada de la preposición _con_ y el segmento pronominal _migo._


1. pron. person. 1.ª pers. m. y f. sing. Con la persona que habla o escribe. _Puedes contar conmigo_.


----------



## jmx

darren said:


> *¿*Cuál es correcto?
> 
> Viven con mi marido y (mí)o (yo)?


Como la repetición de la preposición no es obligatoria en frases así, "con mi marido y yo" es también posible. No es posible usar "mí" sin ninguna preposición.


----------



## User With No Name

jmx said:


> "con mi marido y yo" es también posible


Are you sure about this?


----------



## jmx

User With No Name said:


> Are you sure about this?


Perhaps some people would avoid that construction in formal registers, otherwise I hear it all the time.


----------



## Ferrol

jmx said:


> Como la repetición de la preposición no es obligatoria en frases así, "con mi marido y yo" es también posible. No es posible usar "mí" sin ninguna preposición.


Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## User With No Name

Wow. That really surprises me. I'll have to listen more carefully.

Yo habría pensado que "con mi marido y yo" sería tan incorrecto como "con yo".


----------



## User With No Name

Bueno, obviamente ustedes saben, y no es mi propósito discutir. Pero no deja de parecerme ilógico. Si "yo" normalmente no puede ser objeto de una preposición (no se dice "sin yo", "con yo", "para yo"), ¿por qué va a ser correcto "con mi marido y yo"?

Repito: estoy tratando de entender, no de discutir.


----------



## gengo

User raises a good question, but my guess is that the answer is simply that Spanish speakers, like all other humans, make mistakes, are lazy, etc.  English speakers routinely confuse pronouns, saying things such as "She wanted to go with her aunt and I."  I know that such misuse isn't nearly as prevalent in Spanish, but I suspect that the interposition of "mi marido y" provides just enough distance to make "con yo" sound palatable to natives.

/end speculation/


----------



## Ferrol

“Con mi marido y conmigo” está fuera de toda duda , pero creo que a muchos nativos “con mi marido y yo/con Luis y yo....” suena natural también


----------



## Azarosa

@User With No Name, tienes razón, en parte es ilógico. Para ponerte un ejemplo (y copio el siguiente pasaje): La aparición de las variantes de nominativo tras _entre_ (_entre tú y yo_ y no _*entre ti y mí _) pone de manifiesto que el caso preposicional de los pronombres no se extiende (en la lengua actual) al grupo coordinado que constituyen: _*para ti y mí_. No hay, pues, coordinación de pronombres, sino de grupos preposicionales, en _para ti y para mí_ (16.2.1e, Manual NGLE). 
En cuanto a las formas _conmigo, contigo, consigo, _estas se asimilan tradicionalmente a los pronombres personales. Pero no lo son en sentido estricto, pues contienen en la misma palabra la preposición _con_, lo que las acerca a los grupos preposicionales. "Estas formas conglomeradas se coordinan con otros grupos preposicionales (_No sé si irme contigo o con él_) e incluso pueden coordinarse entre sí los dos términos de la preposición, como en _Te quiero tanto, Andrés, que estoy dispuesta a dormir contigo y tu pareja sensacional_ (Chávez, Batallador)" (16.2.1, MNGLE). Para hablar con propiedad, corresponde pues: _con mi marido y conmigo._ Pero ya sabemos que la oralidad tiene razones que la norma no comprende.


----------



## User With No Name

Muchas gracias a todos, y en especial a @Azarosa por su detallada explicación. Las cosas que uno aprende aquí...


----------



## Rocko!

Hablando de lógica y las siguientes frases A y B, ¿qué hay en ellas?: ¿hijos solteros?, ¿hijos casados?, ¿una casa?, ¿dos casas?, ¿una temporada con un hijo y otra temporada con el otro?, ¿una familia reunificada o una familia extendida? Lo cierto es que, creo, no estoy seguro, la opción “a” es la normativa:

a) Me gustaría que mi madre viniera a China a vivir con mi hermano y conmigo.

b) Me gustaría que mi madre viniera a China a vivir con mi hermano y yo.


----------



## Azarosa

Rocko! said:


> Hablando de lógica y las siguientes frases A y B, ¿qué hay en ellas?: ¿hijos solteros?, ¿hijos casados?, ¿una casa?, ¿dos casas?, ¿una temporada con un hijo y otra temporada con el otro?, ¿una familia reunificada o una familia extendida? Lo cierto es que, creo, no estoy seguro, la opción “a” es la normativa:
> 
> a) Me gustaría que mi madre viniera a China a vivir con mi hermano y conmigo.
> 
> b) Me gustaría que mi madre viniera a China a vivir con mi hermano y yo.


¡Sin dudar ! pero vio como es la oralidad: chúcara, desobediente y mal arreada, como decimos por estos lares.


----------



## User With No Name

Rocko! said:


> Hablando de lógica y las siguientes frases A y B, ¿qué hay en ellas?: ¿hijos solteros?, ¿hijos casados?, ¿una casa?, ¿dos casas?, ¿una temporada con un hijo y otra temporada con el otro?, ¿una familia reunificada o una familia extendida?





Azarosa said:


> ¡Sin dudar ! pero vio como es la oralidad: chúcara, desobediente y mal arreada, como decimos por estos lares.




Medio escabroso este ejemplo, también. Y eso que se supone que los señores de la NGLE son gente seria:


Azarosa said:


> _Te quiero tanto, Andrés, que estoy dispuesta a dormir contigo y tu pareja sensacional_ (Chávez, Batallador)" (16.2.1, MNGLE)


De nuevo, gracias a todos.


----------



## Mister Draken

La oralidad vuelve natural lo que la norma llama incorrecto.


----------



## S.V.

_Y yo_ is natural in Catalan. "I hear it all the time" makes sense for Barcelona. CORPES seems to give no relevant results for_ con * y yo_.

_Pero ella andaba tan recatada con él y conmigo_ (Cervantes); _Usted subirá a tomar una copita con Valentin y conmigo_ (Cortázar); _Désela pronto... que si no, se va a incomodar con usted y conmigo_ (Galdós); _todo andaba en el aire con ella y conmigo_... (Asturias).

The above do not sound 'colloquial' with _y yo_, but you'd want a thread in Sólo Español, to see its extension. This is not in the NGLE.


----------



## pops91710

Ferrol said:


> con mi marido y yo/con Luis y yo....” suena natural también


Es como lo oigo todo el tiempo.


----------



## Rocko!

pops91710 said:


> Es como lo oigo todo el tiempo.


 Ok. Sin embargo falta un contexto. Por aquí en el sureste de México solo oirías “conmigo”. Aunque hay excepciones en expresiones como “_con mi marido y yo, ya somos en total cinco los que iremos en el coche_”.


----------



## Palomi666

Con mi marido y yo. También lo confirmo. Yo lo diría así.


----------



## Palomi666

Azarosa said:


> Pero ya sabemos que la oralidad tiene razones que la norma no comprende.


Creo que esto no es algo que se salga de la lógica.

Aplicando términos matemáticos, ¿recordamos la propiedad distributiva?
_a(b+c) = ab + ac_​
Esta propiedad se aplica en el lenguaje en este caso.
_con (María y Pepa) = con María y con Pepa_​_con (tú y yo) = con tú y con yo_; pero _con+tú = contigo_ y _con+yo = conmigo_; aplicando esto:​_= contigo y conmígo_​​No podemos decír _con tú y yo_ porque se unen _con_ y _tú_ y eso es una cacofonía. Pero sí podemos decír:
_con nosotros_​_con María y Pepa_​_con ella y yo_​_con mi marido y yo_​
Se entiende que hay un "paréntesis oculto" que engloba _mi marido y yo_. Preposición + Sintagma Nominal; en este caso el sintagma nominal es _mi marido y yo_.
_con (mi marido y yo)_​​_con mi marido y yo = con mi marido y conmigo_​Ambas formas son correctas.


De hecho, el uso repetido de la preposición puede resultar redundante, y tal vez por eso a veces no la repetimos.


Azarosa said:


> _Te quiero tanto, Andrés, que estoy dispuesta a dormir contigo y tu pareja sensacional_ (Chávez, Batallador)


_Te quiero tanto, Andrés, que estoy dispuesta a dormir contigo y con tu pareja sensacional._

Comparado con lo anterior, esto suena un poco redundante.


[Edición]
***** Añado *****

Si dijéramos _yo y mi marido_:
_con (yo y mi marido) = conmigo y mi marido_​​Estas formas serían correctas si _yo y mi marido_ fuera correcto, pero es de mala educación nombrarse a uno mismo primero, jajaja.

Entonces,
_con (mi marido y yo) = con mi marido y yo = con mi marido y conmigo_​_con (yo y mi marido) = conmigo y mi marido = conmigo y con mi marido_​
Todo esto es lógico y correcto. La transformación del pronombre _yo_ se da cuando se concatenan _con_ y _yo_, es decir, cuando van seguidos. Sólo es una forma aparente. No cambia la sintaxis global.


_________________________________




User With No Name said:


> ¿por qué va a ser correcto "con mi marido y yo"?


Porque_ con+yo = conmigo_ sólo cuando se concatenan. Si no van seguidos no se requiere la transformación del pronombre.



jmx said:


> Como la repetición de la preposición no es obligatoria en frases así, "con mi marido y yo" es también posible. No es posible usar "mí" sin ninguna preposición.


Exactamente.



Rocko! said:


> Hablando de lógica y las siguientes frases A y B, ¿qué hay en ellas?: ¿hijos solteros?, ¿hijos casados?, ¿una casa?, ¿dos casas?, ¿una temporada con un hijo y otra temporada con el otro?, ¿una familia reunificada o una familia extendida? Lo cierto es que, creo, no estoy seguro, la opción “a” es la normativa:
> 
> a) Me gustaría que mi madre viniera a China a vivir con mi hermano y conmigo.
> 
> b) Me gustaría que mi madre viniera a China a vivir con mi hermano y yo.


Creo que las dos son correctas.

De ambas entiendo que los hermanos viven juntos. Casados o solteros, todo es posible. Entiendo que es una casa. Con un contexto, se puede entender que son dos casas, puesto que la madre no está en China y ellos sí están en China.
Las dos oraciones me dicen lo mismo. Todo lo demás es contexto.


----------



## Rocko!

Palomi666 said:


> términos matemáticos


   Esa era también mi sospecha.
Mis búsquedas sobre el tema en libros de gramática resultaron infructuosas. Otra sospecha que ahora tengo es que los señores gramáticos que escriben libros no piensan ocupar su tiempo en explicar “_con fulano y._..”, porque quizás esperan que la gente naturalmente diga “_con nosotros_”. Quizás.

Saludos.


----------



## Palomi666

Rocko! said:


> Esa era también mi sospecha.
> Mis búsquedas sobre el tema en libros de gramática resultaron infructuosas. Otra sospecha que ahora tengo es que los señores gramáticos que escriben libros no piensan ocupar su tiempo en explicar “_con fulano y._..”, porque quizás esperan que la gente naturalmente diga “_con nosotros_”. Quizás.
> 
> Saludos.


Jajaja. Esperemos que algún día escriban sobre ello.

Quizás esto sea algo:
preposiciones, repetición en enumeración (fundéuRAE)


> No hay necesidad de repetir las preposiciones cuando la enumeración se entiende como una unidad y sí cuando son independientes.
> En la mayoría de los casos ambas posibilidades pueden ser válidas, como en el ejemplo que da, pero en otros pares, como en «Hay tarta de nata y de chocolate» o «Hay tarta de nata y chocolate», donde, si se quiere indicar que son dos tartas, una de nata y otra de chocolate, lo más adecuado es repetir la preposición.


----------



## Ballenero

darren said:


> Viven con mi marido y yo.


No es correcto.



Palomi666 said:


> Aplicando términos matemáticos, ¿recordamos la propiedad distributiva?
> _a(b+c) = ab + ac_
> Esta propiedad se aplica en el lenguaje en este caso.
> _con (María y Pepa) = con María y con Pepacon (tú y yo) = con tú y con yo_; pero _con+tú = contigo_ y _con+yo = conmigo_; aplicando esto:_= contigo y conmígo_No podemos decír _con tú y yo_ porque se unen _con_ y _tú_ y eso es una cacofonía. Pero sí podemos decír:
> _con nosotroscon María y Pepacon ella y yocon mi marido y yo_


Has hecho trampa en los dos últimos ejemplos.
Has dicho que con+yo = conmigo,
y luego nos has colado un “con ella y yo”, así de repente.
La fórmula es 
a(b+c) = ab+ac


Palomi666 said:


> Esperemos que algún día escriban sobre ello.


Ya han escrito, en el comentario #12 aparece algo sobre ello.



Azarosa said:


> Para hablar con propiedad, corresponde pues: _con mi marido y conmigo._


----------



## Palomi666

@Rocko! , he encontrado cositas.

No sé cómo extraer el texto porque son imágenes, así que transcribiré brevemente las partes principales junto con el nombre de la sección.

Se trata de coordinación. Conglomerados que se pueden coordinar. Lo que yo he llamado _propiedad distributiva_ se llama coordinación.

RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA Sección 1.8d


> La expresión _contigo_ constituye un grupo preposicional (SS 1.11b, g) y, por tanto, puede coordinarse con otros (_contigo y con ella_). Al mismo tiempo, _contigo_ es una palabra, pero —de modo paradójico— uno de sus segmentos puede coordinarse con otro externo a él, como en _Ven acá y siéntate conmigo y tu mamá_ (Santiago, _Sueño_) y otros casos similares que se analizan en los SS 16.1n y ss.



RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA Sección 16.1n


> La presencia en estos pronombres de una preposición se manifiesta también en el hecho de que pueden coordinarse con grupos nominales, como en _contigo y tu vecino_, que se interpreta como _con-_[_tigo y tu vecino_].(...)
> Esta forma de coordinación es infrecuente en el sistema morfológico del español, lo que da a entender que _contigo_ es una palabra desde el punto de vista gráfico, pero consituye un grupo preposicional desde el sintáctico.


_*Nota*: esto _(↑) _es lo que yo dicho en mi explicación._

RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA Sección 16.3e Se atestigua *con yo* en el habla no culta en algunas zonas.


> Los congromerados _conmigo_, _contigo _y _consigo_, descritos en 16.1n y ss., sustituyen a las combinaciones (raramente usadas y, en cualquier caso, no recomendadas) _con mí_, _con ti_ y _con sí_. Con este mismo valor se atestiguan _con yo_ y _con tú_ en zonas rurales de la Argentina, los países andinos, Venezuela, España (notablemente en Aragón) y algunos países centroamericanos, notablemente Costa Rica, Honduras y El Salvador. Estas expresiones no han pasado a la lengua culta y se recomienda evitarlas.



RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA Sección 16.3d _para ti y para mí para ti y mí___ _entre tú y yo entre ti y mí_


> Se hace notar en el SS31.4k que los pronombres oblicuos coordinados no comparten una misma preposición en el español actual. Se dice, por tanto, _para ti_ y _para mí_, pero no (x)_para ti y mí_. También se dice _entre tú y yo_, no (x)_entre ti y mí_. Esta restricción pone de manifiesto que el caso de estos pronombres no se extiende al grupo coordinado que constituyen, a diferencia de lo que se permitía en la lengua antigua.



RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA Sección 31.4k


> Sin embargo, en la lengua conversacional no es infrecuente coordinar uno de ellos con algún sustantivo o algún grupo nominal, como en _Esto es para ti y tu hermana_. Se prefiere hoy en estos casos la coordinación de grupos preposicionales: _Esto es para ti y para tu hermana_. El sistema gramatical actual es más restrictivo que el de otras épocas en lo relativo a la coordinación de pronombres que manifiestan el caso oblicuo.



RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA Sección 16.1o


> Las formas _conmigo_ y _contigo_ constituyen, como se ha explicado, grupos preposicionales, más que pronombres en sentido estricto. También son grupos preposicionales los conglomerados gráficos de preposición y pronombre personal. El español actual los ha perdido, pero la lengua antigua conoció varios, sobre todo los formados con las preposiciones _de_ (_dél_, _dellos_, _dellas_), _sobre_ (_sobrellas_, _sobrél_) y _entre_ (_entrellas_, _entrellos_).



_[CROSSPOSTED]_


----------



## Palomi666

Ballenero said:


> No es correcto.


Es correcto.



Ballenero said:


> Has hecho trampa en los dos últimos ejemplos.


¿Dónde está la trampa? ??



Ballenero said:


> Ya han escrito, en el comentario #12 aparece algo sobre ello.


Es cierto. También he encontrado esa fuente y he ampliado el contenido. La interpretación de Azarosa no es correcta. Si lo lees al completo, y vas a la fuente, lo verás.



Azarosa said:


> Para hablar con propiedad, corresponde pues: _con mi marido y conmigo._


No. _Con mi marido y yo_ es igualmente correcto. Véanse las fuentes.

Sección 16.1n completa.


> Los conglomerados _conmigo_, _contigo_ y_ consigo_ se asimilan tradicionalmente a los pronombres personales, y aparecen por ello en la clasificación anterior. Aun así, suele reconocerse que, en sentido estricto, no lo son, ya que estas unidades pronominales contienen una preposición. Así pues, no sería correcto decir que la expresión subrayada en la oración _No sé si irme contigo o con él_ contiene dos pronombres coordinados; es más apropiado decir que se coordinan en ella dos grupos preposicionales: el primer de ellos es a la vez una palabra porque estas expresiones se crearon anteponiendo la preposición _cum_ (>_con_) a una voz latina que ya la contenía en forma enclítica (_cum_+_tecum_>_contigo_). El otro grupo preposicional es el que constituyen la preposición _con_ y su término, el pronombre _él_. La presencia en estos pronombres de una preposición se manifiesta también en el hecho de que pueden coordinarse con grupos nominales, como en _contigo y tu vecino_, que se interpreta como _con_-[_tigo y tu vecino_]. Puede observarse esta forma de coordinación en estos otros ejemplos:
> 
> _Te quiero tanto, Andrés, que estoy dispuesta a dormir contigo y tu pareja sensacional_ (Chávez, _Batallador_); _¡Castillo! ¡Dorantes! Venid conmigo y otros siete caballeros y cincuenta peones_ (Sanchis, _Naufragios_).
> 
> Esta forma de coordinación es infrecuente en el sistema morfológico del español, lo que da a entender que _contigo_ es una palabra desde el punto de vista gráfico, pero constituye un grupo preposicional desde el sintáctico. La preposición _con_ se integra aparentemente en _contigo_ como lo haría un prefijo, pero los prefijos que preceden al primero de dos segmentos de un grupo coordinado no extienden su efecto al segundo. Se dice, pues, _coescribir y coeditar un libro_, peo no (con el mismo sentido) _coescribir y editar un libro_. La interpretación de los segmentos coordinados en expresiones como _relaciones intra- y extraparlamentarias_ se analiza en los SS 10.4d, e.


_Conmigo_ es un conglomerado gráfico. Aparentemente una palabra. Sintácticamente una preposición y un pronombre (un grupo preposicional). Se puede aplicar la coordinación. _Con María y Pepa_, _con María y con Pepa_, _con mi marido y conmigo_, _con mi marido y yo._


----------



## Rocko!

Palomi666 said:


> Se puede aplicar la *coordinación*.


Creo que estos términos arrojan algo de luz. Quizás la lectura de la NGLE de la RAE debiera interpretarse así:

*Gramática*.- coordinación:
—_Con mi marido y conmigo_. 

*Gramática*.- combinación:
—_Con mi marido y yo_.  (¿) (la NGLE favorece la coordinación de grupos preposicionales y en este caso no la hay).

*Ortografía*.- coordinación de elementos análogos *independientes*:
—Con mi marido, y yo. 

Ahora bien, es cierto que se puede pronunciar sin hacer una pausa y que esto nos puede hacer pensar que sobraría la coma. Yo creo que sería interesante saber la opinión de españoles de otras regiones.


----------



## Doraemon-

Pienso como Palomi666

Con mi padre y con mi madre = con mi padre y mi madre.  [te puedes ahorrar ese segundo "con"]
Con mi marido y conmigo = con mi marido y yo.   [por el mismo motivo; _yo_ en vez de _mí_ porque no sigue a una preposición]

No es solo mates, es lógica: "con X, y X es a y b", o "con A y con B". No veo por qué no va a poder hacerse esa asociatividad para mi padre y mi madre pero no para mi marido y yo, o por qué sí iba a poder hacerse por ejemplo con "para" (como acabo de utilizar) pero no con "con_"_.

Me suenan perfectamente naturales las dos formas (_viven con mi marido y conmigo_, y _viven con mi marido y yo_).
Que no sea tan común la segunda según donde, pues puede ser, pero me suena perfectamente gramatical, natural y correcta.


----------



## Rocko!

Doraemon- said:


> Me suenan perfectamente naturales las dos formas


 Gracias por tu respuesta, Doraemon-. Ahora parece una diferencia entre el español europeo y el español americano.


----------



## Ferrol

Doraemon- said:


> Pienso como Palomi666
> 
> Con mi padre y con mi madre = con mi padre y mi madre.  [te puedes ahorrar ese segundo "con"]
> Con mi marido y conmigo = con mi marido y yo.   [por el mismo motivo; _yo_ en vez de _mí_ porque no sigue a una preposición]
> 
> No es solo mates, es lógica: "con X, y X es a y b", o "con A y con B". No veo por qué no va a poder hacerse esa asociatividad para mi padre y mi madre pero no para mi marido y yo, o por qué sí iba a poder hacerse por ejemplo con "para" (como acabo de utilizar) pero no con "con_"_.
> 
> Me suenan perfectamente naturales las dos formas (_viven con mi marido y conmigo_, y _viven con mi marido y yo_).
> Que no sea tan común la segunda según donde, pues puede ser, pero me suena perfectamente gramatical, natural y correcta.


También a mi


----------



## Palomi666

Doraemon- said:


> No es solo mates, es lógica: "con X, y X es a y b", o "con A y con B". No veo por qué no va a poder hacerse esa asociatividad para mi padre y mi madre pero no para mi marido y yo


Ésa es la lógica, explicada de otro modo. En algunos casos no se aceptan ciertas formas, casos en los que hay dos pronombres oblicuos. Si X = _tú y yo_, diremos _para ti y para mí_. En este caso no hay una alternativa.

Debo añadir que, en las referencias que encontré en la NGLE, no se menciona ejemplo de cuando el pronombre oblicuo se halla en el segundo término. _Contigo y tu vecino_, _conmigo y tu mamá_, _contigo y con ella_. En estos casos, el pronombre oblicuo se halla en el primer término.

Creo que el que el pronombre personal susceptible de ser oblicuo se halle en el segundo término no supone un problema para la coordinación.

He vuelto a repasar a fondo las cuestiones correspondientes. Las secciones clave son: 16.3d y 31.4k.

*31.4k* Los pronombres personales que muestran morfológicamente el CASO OBLICUO (es decir, el correspondiente a los términos de preposición) *no se coordinan en el español de hoy*: _*a ti y mí; *de mí y sí; *entre ti y mí_. Sin embargo, *en la lengua conversacional no es infrecuente coordinar uno de ellos con algún sustantivo o algún grupo nominal*, como en _Esto es para ti y tu hermana._ *Se prefiere hoy en estos casos la coordinación de grupos preposicionales*: _Esto es para ti y para tu hermana._ El sistema gramatical actual es más restrictivo que el de otras épocas en lo relativo a la coordinación de pronombres que manifiestan el caso oblicuo. Aunque Cervantes escribe […] _la diferencia que hay entre mí y ellos_ (Cervantes, _Quijote_ II), el español actual prefiere _la diferencia que hay entre yo y ellos_ o —mejor aún, por razones de cortesía que se mencionaron en el § 31.2ñ— _la diferencia que hay entre ellos y yo_. Se analizan otros aspectos de esta cuestión en el § 16.3d.​​Entonces vamos a la sección anterior, 16.3d, pero allí solamente se exponen casos de dos pronombres:

*16.3d* Se hace notar en el § 31.4k que *los pronombres oblicuos coordinados no comparten una misma preposición en el español actual*. Se dice, por tanto, _*para ti y para mí*_, pero no _*para ti y mí_. También se dice _entre tú y yo_, no _*entre ti y mí._ Esta restricción pone de manifiesto que el caso de estos pronombres no se extiende al grupo coordinado que constituyen, a diferencia de lo que se permitía en la lengua antigua:​La amistad que entre ti y mí se afirma no ha menester preámbulos ni correlarios ni aparejos (Rojas, _Celestina_); Hete presentado a tu amantísimo Hijo y puesto entre ti y mí este fiel abogado (Granada, _Espirituales_).​Para el análisis sintáctico de expresiones del tipo de _Entre tú y yo lo solucionaremos_, véanse los § 33.2h-j.​
Esto no arroja ninguna luz al caso que nos ocupa: grupo nominal + pronombre personal. Entonces en la sección 16.1, en 16.1n, encontramos ejemplos del caso pronombre personal + grupo nominal: _contigo y tu vecino_, _contigo y tu pareja sensacional_, etc.

*16.1n* Los CONGLOMERADOS _conmigo, contigo_ y _consigo_ se asimilan tradicionalmente a los pronombres personales, y aparecen por ello en la clasificación anterior. Aun así, suele reconocerse que, en sentido estricto, no lo son, ya que estas unidades pronominales contienen una preposición. Así pues, no sería correcto decir que la expresión subrayada en la oración _No sé si irme contigo o con él_ contiene dos pronombres coordinados; es más apropiado decir que se coordinan en ella dos grupos preposicionales: el primero de ellos es a la vez una palabra porque estas expresiones se crearon anteponiendo la preposición _cum_ (> _con_) a una voz latina que ya la contenía en forma enclítica (_cum_ + _tecum_ > _contigo_). El otro grupo preposicional es el que constituyen la preposición _con_ y su término, el pronombre _él_. La presencia en estos pronombres de una preposición se manifiesta también en el hecho de que *pueden coordinarse con grupos nominales, como en contigo y tu vecino, que se interpreta como con-[tigo y tu vecino]*. Puede observarse esta forma de coordinación en estos otros ejemplos:​Te quiero tanto, Andrés, que estoy dispuesta a dormir contigo y tu pareja sensacional (Chávez, _Batallador_); ¡Castillo! ¡Dorantes! Venid conmigo y otros siete caballeros y cincuenta peones (Sanchis, _Naufragios_).​Esta forma de coordinación es infrecuente en el sistema morfológico del español, lo que da a entender que _contigo_ es una palabra desde el punto de vista gráfico, pero constituye un grupo preposicional desde el sintáctico. La preposición _con_ se integra aparentemente en _contigo_ como lo haría un prefijo, pero los prefijos que preceden al primero de dos segmentos de un grupo coordinado no extienden su efecto al segundo. Se dice, pues, _coescribir y coeditar un libro_, pero no (con el mismo sentido) _coescribir y editar un libro_. La interpretación de los segmentos coordinados en expresiones como _relaciones intra- y extraparlamentarias_ se analiza en los § 10.4d, e.​
Creo que la afirmación «pueden coordinarse con grupos nominales», siendo genérica, solamente se ha dicho para ilustrar que _contigo_ se comporta como un grupo preposicional en lugar de un pronombre.

La información más importante se halla en *31.4k*, donde se recomienda el uso coordinado y la combinación de pronombre oblicuo y grupo nominal se describe, pese a no haber ejemplos concretos de este orden, como frecuente en el habla conversacional.

Se prefiere la coordinación, pero se muestran ejemplos de su uso y no se describe como incorrecto. Creo que podemos concluir que es correcto.

Desde luego, personalmente, a mí me suena natural y creo que es correcto. Al menos, como dicen en la RAE, en el habla conversacional. Y creo que es lógico, como pensamos varios y se puede ver también en las explicaciones de la NGLE.

_con mi marido y conmigo _ Uso preferido​_conmigo y mi marido _ Habitual en la lengua conversacional; no es recomendable porque no es cortés.​_con mi marido y yo_. No hay ejemplos concretos en este orden, pero parece que es correcto.​​
Creo... que la RAE puede pronunciarse sobre esto. Valdría la pena que la RAE pusiera ejemplos como: _con mi marido y yo_, _para tu madre y tú_.  Entendiendo que son un bloque: [_mi marido y yo_], [_tu madre y tú_], ambas formas se presentan en nominativo (_tú_, _yo_).

Siendo estrictos, tal vez ni siquiera el apartado 31.4k arroja alguna luz, porque habla de pronombres oblicuos. Y en _con mi marido y yo_ no hay un pronombre oblicuo. _Yo_ no es un pronombre oblicuo. Tal vez en el apartado 31.4k no se esté hablando de estos casos.


Gracias a todos.


----------



## Palomi666

Doraemon- said:


> Con mi padre y con mi madre = con mi padre y mi madre. [te puedes ahorrar ese segundo "con"]
> Con mi marido y conmigo = con mi marido y yo. [por el mismo motivo; _yo_ en vez de _mí_ porque no sigue a una preposición]


Muy bien sintetizado. La primera línea es así. La segunda línea, es lo que pienso, estoy de acuerdo.



Rocko! said:


> *Gramática*.- coordinación:
> —_Con mi marido y conmigo_.


Creo que la coordinación es el otro caso, jeje (la preposición afuera).


----------



## S.V.

Hello. Languages _Α_, _Β_... let different things work, as each cares for its own logic. So far it mostly seems an influence of Catalan. Someone can ask them there FundéuRAE, if an 'official' position is wanted. As it is not in the NGLE.

Generally, for _mihi__ et tibi_ ("_a mí, a ti, a todos los hombres_") and _cum matre et __mecum_ (92) the Spanish form is more conservative. Notice a 'logic' does not exist in *_a ellos y tú_, etc. Dative pronouns survived. _Conmigo_, _contigo_, _consigo_ also survived in Spanish, so they are still common. It's not impossible _Fue muy amable con mi madre y yo_ is also heard in the Americas.


----------



## Rocko!

Parece que algunos verbos no permiten esta novedad:

_Ella soñó con mi marido y conmigo_ (soñó con mi marido y soñó conmigo / soñó con y soñó con).

_Ella peleó con mi marido y conmigo_ (ella peleó con mi marido y peleó conmigo/ peleó con y peleó con).

Se supone que debería pasar igual con “_vive con y vive con_”, pero como surge lo “matemático” en España, ya no siguen el modelo de dos preposiciones (“conmigo” no es una preposición pero no es nada difícil sentir que “la contiene”).

El rechazo americano a decir “y yo” en estos contextos aparece en un libro antiguo:











Fuente: Izasa Gutiérrez, E. (1880). _Gramática práctica de la lengua castellana_. 

* Izasa era colombiano.

¿Nuevos tiempos, nuevas reglas? El silencio de la RAE en la NGLE es sospechoso, pero más raro me pareció el silencio en la Gramática descriptiva (Ignacio Bosque). O no les interesa explicarlo o les gusta el cambio (recordemos que “conmigo” es “con migo con”).


----------



## Agró

*Del DPD*
*pronombres personales tónicos*. *1. Formas.* Los pronombres personales tónicos son aquellos que pueden funcionar como sujeto (_Tú sabrás_), como atributo (_Los culpables son ellos_) o como término de preposición (_Mi hermano vendrá con nosotros_). A continuación se ofrece un cuadro con sus formas:



*formas de los pronombres personales tónicos*​persona gramaticalsingularplural1.ª pers.sujeto o atributo*yo**nosotros/as*término de preposición*mí* (*conmigo*)_*nosotros*_*/*_*as*_


La forma "yo" (heredera del nominativo "EGO") solo funciona como sujeto o atributo, no como término de preposición.
En la frase por la que se pregunta
_Viven con mi marido y (mí) o (yo)?_
solo contemplo como válido "...y conmigo".


----------



## Palomi666

S.V. said:


> _Fue muy amable con mi madre y yo_


La vida es irónica. Esto me suena mal...



Rocko! said:


> _Ella soñó con mi marido y conmigo_ (soñó con mi marido y soñó conmigo / soñó con y soñó con).
> _Ella peleó con mi marido y conmigo_ (ella peleó con mi marido y peleó conmigo/ peleó con y peleó con).
> 
> Se supone que debería pasar igual con “_vive con y vive con_”


¿Tal vez es porque en _ser amable con_, _soñar con_, la preposición está regida por lo anterior? Mientras que, en _vivir_, _con mi marido y conmigo_ es un mero complemento de compañía. No lo sé...
No sé si quieres decir _pelear con_ en el sentido de aliado o en el sentido de _contra_.



Rocko! said:


> El rechazo americano a decir “y yo” en estos contextos aparece en un libro antiguo:
> 
> Fuente: Izasa Gutiérrez, E. (1880). _Gramática práctica de la lengua castellana_.
> 
> * Izasa era colombiano.
> 
> ¿Nuevos tiempos, nuevas reglas? El silencio de la RAE en la NGLE es sospechoso, pero más raro me pareció el silencio en la Gramática descriptiva (Ignacio Bosque). O no les interesa explicarlo o les gusta el cambio (recordemos que “conmigo” es “con migo con”).


Muy interesante. La NGLE ha sido redactada por RAE y ASALE. En 16.1n se considera _contigo_ como un grupo preposicional.


Preguntemos a la RAE...




S.V. said:


> So far it mostly seems an influence of Catalan.


I can't see why it should be an influence of Catalan.



Agró said:


> La forma "yo" (heredera del nominativo "EGO") solo funciona como sujeto o atributo, no como término de preposición.


No se está analizando un _con yo._


----------

